# earthquake compensation - legal situation???



## pugwashington (Dec 20, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what the situation is regarding compensation for italian residents after the quake in Abruzzo - 

I had just become an italian resident - went back to uk for the winter - no heating in house and before I could return they had the quake - 

my house was damaged and I have just had it declared as category E. Not sure if I count as a resident or not - was told I had to be physically in Ofena at the time of the quake to get compensation. Does anyone know the truth as to what you have to have done to be classed as resident and get compensation? Also if I can not live in my house would they be able to take my residency status off me if I chose not to live in Ofena as i dont have a home. Can I get compensation from the red cross - what do I have to do - any one know?

I thought I had insurance for quake damage but they are trying to wriggle out of it saying the part of the house that has been designated category F was dangerous before the quake. I had survey done before purchase - he claimed it was OK - they say not and I am stuck in middle. I also understand that if you have insurance that the government wont pay out either even if you are a resident. Anyone any thoughts?

:eyebrows:


----------



## Goingtoitalia (Apr 11, 2008)

pugwashington said:


> Can anyone tell me what the situation is regarding compensation for italian residents after the quake in Abruzzo -
> 
> I had just become an italian resident - went back to uk for the winter - no heating in house and before I could return they had the quake -
> 
> ...


Hi,
Only residents can claim compensation. If you live 11 months in the UK and visit Ofena I think that you may be out of luck. They are paying 200 euros a month for "discomfort" of the displaced. Or placing in tents, hotels and other places, since you have a place to live overseas they probably would not count you. They will pay the 200 euros per person, even if you move in with relatives in Italy. They have just released money to be used for the repairs of category C houses. If you are a "resident" the locals claim that they will fix your house up to 400,000 euros for category E, never heard of a category F, thinking that they might just tear those down and wish you luck. My builder is working on government jobs and has not been paid and that was on category A & B projects. So I don't know where the money is gonna come from...... Neither do the locals. Have you seen your house after the quake? Some have been categorized incorrectly. I know of many that are not category E, completely livable and virtually no damage, maybe one or two cracks in plaster, not structural. So you might have a "good" house, I think that everybody wants government money so a lot of houses got incorrect ratings. The inspectors thought "why not give them money" so they assigned worse ratings than they really were...But, that is just my thoughts... Although I have friends in the area with category E houses, so I hate to say this, but I really don't think that the government is gonna fix them anytime soon. And I doubt if they would ever pay up to 400,000 euros to fix a 40,000 euro house. I bought a house in town and it had a little quake damage, wasn't worth waiting for 40% of damage to fix, so I just cried a little and paid it. Good luck... I am sure that there are others with more thoughts and info on the issue.


----------



## pugwashington (Dec 20, 2008)

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi,
> Only residents can claim compensation. If you live 11 months in the UK and visit Ofena I think that you may be out of luck. They are paying 200 euros a month for "discomfort" of the displaced. Or placing in tents, hotels and other places, since you have a place to live overseas they probably would not count you. They will pay the 200 euros per person, even if you move in with relatives in Italy. They have just released money to be used for the repairs of category C houses. If you are a "resident" the locals claim that they will fix your house up to 400,000 euros for category E, never heard of a category F, thinking that they might just tear those down and wish you luck. My builder is working on government jobs and has not been paid and that was on category A & B projects. So I don't know where the money is gonna come from...... Neither do the locals. Have you seen your house after the quake? Some have been categorized incorrectly. I know of many that are not category E, completely livable and virtually no damage, maybe one or two cracks in plaster, not structural. So you might have a "good" house, I think that everybody wants government money so a lot of houses got incorrect ratings. The inspectors thought "why not give them money" so they assigned worse ratings than they really were...But, that is just my thoughts... Although I have friends in the area with category E houses, so I hate to say this, but I really don't think that the government is gonna fix them anytime soon. And I doubt if they would ever pay up to 400,000 euros to fix a 40,000 euro house. I bought a house in town and it had a little quake damage, wasn't worth waiting for 40% of damage to fix, so I just cried a little and paid it. Good luck... I am sure that there are others with more thoughts and info on the issue.


My house has a sort of tower built around the outside at the back - and it is one of those constructions built pre 1967 without much care and on the cheap - and it is this that has been damaged in the quake and has to be demolished - and it is this that has made the rest of the house category E - I think without it it would have been a C. The three guys who came around were very knowledgeable and very proffessional and very well trained - one was about to do a PhD in structoral engineering!

I had heard from a freind that the compensation was 400 for italian resedents and 300 for non italian nationals. 

My architect thinks that there is 80% available for second home owners max of 80,000 and I also heard that the max the max for government would be 150,000 for italian residents on the grounds that is how much it costs to build a house from scratch.

I also heard there is a special fund for houses of historical interest irrespective of who ownes them. That in cases where houses are a threat to resedents or a rd that they will also fix those up.

Lots of roumours very little in way of facts.

I was in the process of trying to move to and live in Italy and had applied for resedency - spent about 4 months in total there that year when I came back for the winter - with the intention of finishing my six months in early spring - but then came the quake and so I have stayed in the UK.

I guess I will find out more in a couple of weeks when I go and stay for a while - I would love to find a job there - anyone knows anyone with a job I would be happy to give it a try. I look after disabled adults and children and could look after older people. i am also very good with computers and admin type stuff.


----------



## Barry (Jan 28, 2008)

pugwashington said:


> My house has a sort of tower built around the outside at the back - and it is one of those constructions built pre 1967 without much care and on the cheap - and it is this that has been damaged in the quake and has to be demolished - and it is this that has made the rest of the house category E - I think without it it would have been a C. The three guys who came around were very knowledgeable and very proffessional and very well trained - one was about to do a PhD in structoral engineering!
> 
> I had heard from a freind that the compensation was 400 for italian resedents and 300 for non italian nationals.
> 
> ...


Hi Pam,

I think Bruce is right. The only thing for sure is the government has released funds for category B & C in theory though no one has seen any money yet. Despite the talk of compensation for second home owners it will probably be a long time if ever before they pass that bill. If your house is liveable why not stay in it? They had originally classed ours as E but nobody said anything when we came and stayed. Most of those in Carrufo with category E houses are living in them and collecting their 400 euro/month. Most of the damages seem to have been collapsed ceilings in 2nd. floor bedrooms and the main floors are perfectly safe.


----------



## pugwashington (Dec 20, 2008)

Barry said:


> Hi Pam,
> 
> I think Bruce is right. The only thing for sure is the government has released funds for category B & C in theory though no one has seen any money yet. Despite the talk of compensation for second home owners it will probably be a long time if ever before they pass that bill. If your house is liveable why not stay in it? They had originally classed ours as E but nobody said anything when we came and stayed. Most of those in Carrufo with category E houses are living in them and collecting their 400 euro/month. Most of the damages seem to have been collapsed ceilings in 2nd. floor bedrooms and the main floors are perfectly safe.


It is all very up in the air isn't it? Not speaking italian I dont have any means of reading whats happening in the papers etc. I had understood though that the law as it currently stands is that second home owners are entitled to 80% compensation - so would they have to pass a bill? I thought it was Burelsconi who said that they wouldn't pay anything to second home owners and that there was some legal debate about that - I was wondering if anyone knew any more about the legalities of what is happening or perhaps more to the point not happening?


----------



## maisie21 (May 27, 2008)

pugwashington said:


> It is all very up in the air isn't it? Not speaking italian I dont have any means of reading whats happening in the papers etc. I had understood though that the law as it currently stands is that second home owners are entitled to 80% compensation - so would they have to pass a bill? I thought it was Burelsconi who said that they wouldn't pay anything to second home owners and that there was some legal debate about that - I was wondering if anyone knew any more about the legalities of what is happening or perhaps more to the point not happening?


Hi Pam
We have been told that we will definitely get compensation for our house which was graded category 'E'. (Unfortunately for us there has been no mistake in the grading of the property.)
This has been confirmed by the Architect, who has been commissioned by the Government, and also by the Comune.
We had 'in depth' talks with them when we were there a few weeks ago and they all assured us that we would get 80.000Euros towards the cost of the repairs.
However, until the report is submitted for review by the February deadline and the Government say that we can have the money, we will not take anything for granted.
Judy


----------



## Barry (Jan 28, 2008)

maisie21 said:


> Hi Pam
> We have been told that we will definitely get compensation for our house which was graded category 'E'. (Unfortunately for us there has been no mistake in the grading of the property.)
> This has been confirmed by the Architect, who has been commissioned by the Government, and also by the Comune.
> We had 'in depth' talks with them when we were there a few weeks ago and they all assured us that we would get 80.000Euros towards the cost of the repairs.
> ...


Hi Judy,

It certainly makes sense to get a claim in! I haven't been looking at the newspapers lately but up to a month ago only funding for B & C primary residence had been approved by parliment. Everyone says that second home owners will eventually be eligible ( I think they even have a bill before parliment) but when and if there will be any money left is to early to tell. 
I have noticed that governments pay more attention to someone who is always questioning them so it probably wouldn't hurt to keep asking at the comune.
The people in Carrufo don't expect any reconstruction to start before next spring.


----------



## maisie21 (May 27, 2008)

Barry said:


> Hi Judy,
> 
> It certainly makes sense to get a claim in! I haven't been looking at the newspapers lately but up to a month ago only funding for B & C primary residence had been approved by parliment. Everyone says that second home owners will eventually be eligible ( I think they even have a bill before parliment) but when and if there will be any money left is to early to tell.
> I have noticed that governments pay more attention to someone who is always questioning them so it probably wouldn't hurt to keep asking at the comune.
> The people in Carrufo don't expect any reconstruction to start before next spring.


Hi Barry
I believe that the applications for funding are being done in stages because the reports are so concise. We had a look at one report when we were in the Comune it was like a book!!
It also makes sense it in stages because the whole process is so complex and having to create new legislature to cover the cost of the repairs to the infrastructure and houses is an enormous undertaking.

We are keeping our fingers crossed that if we get the funding that work will start next summer, our builder is just waiting for authorisation. It would be great if the work could start then because it would mean that we could still plan the move for the end of next year or early 2011.
Judy


----------



## pugwashington (Dec 20, 2008)

maisie21 said:


> Hi Barry
> I believe that the applications for funding are being done in stages because the reports are so concise. We had a look at one report when we were in the Comune it was like a book!!
> It also makes sense it in stages because the whole process is so complex and having to create new legislature to cover the cost of the repairs to the infrastructure and houses is an enormous undertaking.
> 
> ...


I so hope you are correct - I just spoke to Gianni from carrufo and he said the Mayor had come around yesterday and told everyone that there is no money for second homes - something of big import there as most homes are second homes. She also said there wasnt any money for first homes yet but to go ahead with projects - I dont think they have even had their 400EU a month yet - well gianni hadnt. So if there is any money for second homes its a long way off yet.


----------

